# New additions



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Today we added three more tiels to the family from a shelter. Two 1 year old males and a 17 year old male. Didn't have the heart to leave the senior baby. They were so grateful for their baths and out of the cage time. I named my senior Yoda, the mean one is Sassy and the lover baby Sweetie. I'll post pics tomorrow.

That brings us to 4 budgies and 4 cockatiels, 1 dog and a hamster.

I am officially the crazy bird lady My 4 year old is in training for the title. She loves them as much as me.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's great, how fortunate they are to be now under your care! I will be waiting for those pics!!


----------

